
Dropbox Extending Magic Pocket with SMR Drive Deployment - thebootstrapper
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2018/06/extending-magic-pocket-innovation-with-the-first-petabyte-scale-smr-drive-deployment/
======
Arbalest
I for one am pleased at the move away from RAID controllers here. This (I
hope) sets a precedent calling out the vendor lock-in bullshit and performance
FUD surrounding their use.

It is also a curiosity they're using Rust in place of Go for some of their
stuff in this system.

